# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Возможности интернет-продвижения >  Twitter и его помощь в продвижении своего сайта

## Mazaykina

Для начала приведу частично диалог, спонтанно возникший в скайпе.



> [12:04:54] Марина Зайкина: http://twitter.com
> [12:04:59] Марина Зайкина:  это твиттер
> [12:05:07] Марина Зайкина:  миниблоговая система
> [12:05:27] Марина Зайкина:  ты подаешь в сеть сообщения до 140 знаков со ссылкой на свой сайт
> [12:07:27] М.: сейчас чувствую буду везде регистрироваться...
>  Нет, с твиттером -засада,  там не на русском
> [12:08:53] М.: а твиттера на русском языке нет?
> [12:09:05] Марина Зайкина: самого движка нет
> [12:09:13] Марина Зайкина:  но есть русская поддержка
> ...


*А теперь, собственно, начинаем знакомство с новой возможностью раскрутки в интернете- птичкой по имени Твиттер!*

----------


## Mazaykina

*Twitter* *–это бесплатный сервис, который позволяет вам писать сообщения,  доступные для общего прочтения, размером 140 символов или менее.*
*Ваша цель:*
Поднять посещаемость вашего сайта, повысить узнаваемость вашего бренда в сети, дать информацио о себе, как специалисте в какой-то области, а также быть в курсе последних новостей и событий в своей индустрии.
Итак, начнем:
*1. Пройдите регистрацию* https://twitter.com/account/new
Для этого- пишите свои Имя и Фамилию, свой ник, который хотите закрепить за собой, пароль и емейл. куда придет подтверждение. ВСЁ! Никаких отправок SMS! Все делается бесплатно.
2. Заполните свой профиль.
Очень важно полностью заполнить ваше описание в разделе Settings / Account.
One Line Bio –укажите ключевые слова, имеющие отношение к той индустрии, в которой вы работаете. Так вас будет проще найти на сайте через поиск.
More Info URL –ссылка на ваш сайт будет nofollow.  Если вы хотите получить  качественную dofollow  ссылку на блог,укажите ваш сайт в разделе
One Line Bio здесь должна быть ссылка на ваш сайт (кто не понимает разницу, просто вставьте ссылку на сайт в One Line Bio).
В разделе More Info URL (лучше указать ссылку на другой сайт, социальные медиа или сети, где вы активно себя проявляете) Например, у меня http://vkontakte.ru/id14078156 мой аккаунт Вконтакте.
Кого follow или кого читать?
*Вы на сайте. Как наполнить список follow?*
1. Если вы знаете людей, которых вы хотели бы постоянно читать, вы можете добавлять их непосредственно через *Search* на вашей главной странице. 
2. Использовать сайт Twellow http :// www.twellow.com. 
Это своеобразный каталог по твиттеролюдям. Люди разделены в разные категории по индустрии, интересам, профессиям. 
Если вы не нашли себя, добавьте http :// www.twellow.com/user_add.php
3. Еще один способ: добавили  нового человека со сходными интересами или -  работающего в вашей индустрии пройдитесь по его списку. 
Как только вы начнете добавлять людей в список follow, их твиттеринки начнут появляться на вашей главной странице. Не увлекайтесь количеством вашего списка follow. Необходимо всегда помнить свою цель зачем вы на сайте. Стоит набрать базу людей, которым  может быть интересен ваш бизнес, услуги, ваши профессиональные качества. Именно для них вы и будете писать сообщения и короткие объявления. 
Вот кратий экскурс в новую систему, помогающую нам продвигать себя в интернете. Разбирайтесь, регистрируйтесь, задавайте вопросы. Если найдете что-то новое и интересное по Твиттеру- делитесь.

----------


## tolyanich

Где-то месяц назад зарегистрировался на Twitter, но этим   и   ограничился.Говорила  мне мама"учи  английский":biggrin: Марина, спасибо за тему :flower:

----------


## Порубовы

есть русские аналоги. есть сайты, которые регистрируют тебя автоматом на нескольких  (10 или 15 ) твитерах одновременно и потом через этот сайт пишешь одно объявление, а он рассылает на все твиттеры

*Добавлено через 48 секунд*
кстати, в квипе тоже есть микроблоги. они фиксируют ваш статус - если вы его меняте, туда тоже можно давать такие объявления. все друзья в аське получают это объявление автоматом.

----------


## tolyanich

> есть русские аналоги. есть сайты, которые регистрируют тебя автоматом на нескольких (10 или 15 ) твитерах одновременно и потом через этот сайт пишешь одно объявление, а он рассылает на все твиттеры


Вы имеете  ввиду сервисы типа этого? http://www.gposter.ru
И  какие  русские аналоги Twitter вы знаете ? Поделитесь пожалуйста   ссылками.
Я вот такие вспомнил http://rutvit.ru/ http://mblogi.qip.ru/

----------


## Порубовы

> имеете ввиду сервисы типа этого? http://www.gposter.ru


да, там он автоматом и зарегит на русских твитерах. не помним их названия. бобёр кажется и ещё какие-то ...
заполняешь на этом сайте один раз все поля, а потом на почте подтверждаешь регистрацию во всех блогах. и всё. потом один пост написал - он везде появился.

----------


## tolyanich

> не помним их названия. бобёр кажется


Наверно бобр добр:biggrin:

----------


## vadim2008

Твиттер - дело хорошее. Но вот только берут меня сомнения, насколько через него можно находить заказчиков наших услуг? Пока не слышал, что бы тамаду искали через Твиттер... все больше по знакомым ищут.

----------


## Dutsun

Твиттер  и правда дело хорошее, вот только заниматься им нужно постоянно, постить каждый день, по-другому эффекта не будет!

----------


## Zakopane

Twitter как и другая соц сеть (открыта темка) зависит от ЦА, и каждой соц сетью нужно заниматься постоянно

----------


## uberhumor.ru

Хотя тема старая но все еще акутальна :Ok:

----------


## tyomniy

Инстаграмм, твиттер и фейсбук для продвижения услуг ведущих полный бред!!! НЕ РАБОТАЕТ!!!
Зато я нашел способ, очень хороший и действительно работающий, как продавать себя через одноклассники. Работает, идут заказы, нечастые, но идут и время тратить на него не приходится. Все секреты в личку.

----------


## vvovvo

Твиттер хоть уже не тот, но толк от него есть. Тут можно почитать.

----------

